# phenotypes



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 28, 2012)

are there certain parameters you have to abide by in order to determine phenotype? the NL i'm running i think is producing different pheno's but i'm not entirely sure what qualifies as a different pheno. is the width of the fan leaves enough evidence to say "thats a different pheno" even if every other characteristic of the plants are the same thus far? if one plant simply grows faster, taller, thicker, but node spacing, & leaf characteristics are the same qualify as a different pheno?

how do you judge phenotypes?
in veg? or wait for flowering?

different pheno's within a strain is something that has always interested me. i would love to hear others insight on the subject


----------



## jmansweed (Nov 29, 2012)

Phenotypes are basically different examples of the same genetic parents. With plants, rarely do two seeds grow identically. Plants, and annuals more specifically like MJ, actually produce seed with genetic variation. This is how a plant will prepare future generations for the typically unpredictable environment the planet provides. If seasonal changes include less rain for example, the phenotype best suited for dryer conditions will thrive, and so evolution continues. It's referred to as genetic sway I believe. Although the primary genes are always present, which genes express themselves determines the phenotype.

When we breed indoors, we can provide a far more predictable and stable environment and hence produce genetics with less "sway" developing incredibly consistant phenotypes. This is not the plants plan however, she wants diversity, and thats what your seeing. Some seeds are more sensitive to this than others, depending on breeder, genetics and environments. Most of us experience small differences among the same seeds we grow - some displaying stronger traits than others. Given that all the conditions and feeding regimins are the same for your ladies, the differences you describe are the plants expressing different phenotype IMO.

As an example, when DJ Short found his incredible BlueBerry strain, it took well over 400 seeds to find the right one, all from the same genetic stalk. This is something I've always been very interested in as well but I tend to get long winded. Regardless, I hope you find a killer pheno in the batch.

Peace.........Jman


----------



## King Bud (Nov 29, 2012)

:yeahthat: :goodposting:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 10, 2013)

I think the presence of muliple pheno's become most apparent when they are flowing. You will get different aromas, bud density, etc. I think pretty much unless you're going clones, you will technically have all different pheno's. Some phenos just tend to either grow very similar or very different or somewhere in between. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

I have 3 Pineapple Chunk plants. 2 are tall, with thinner leaves.. not quite as green and tall / stalky. They are virtually identical. 1 of the Pineapple Chunks, is Short, with many nodes. Wider, darker green leaves.. and budding more productively.  

All have had same amount of light (I've rotated a bunch) all have had pretty much the exact same amount of watering/feeding. 

I'm hoping I got a clone of the shorter one, as when I labeled, and they "died" I thought them to be fully dead and lost track of which is which.. so I have 2 clones right now, and I'm clueless the pheno's.. lol (DOH!  )


----------

